
Java Is Still Free - karianna
https://medium.com/@javachampions/java-is-still-free-c02aef8c9e04
======
digitaLandscape
Java is encumbered and rotten. Nobody should be using it by choice.

~~~
hactually
For a bad language it sure is taking a long time to die

~~~
geezerjay
> For a bad language it sure is taking a long time to die

Greenfield projects are not abundant within any organization, thus developers
invest their lives extending the infrastucture. Consequently, older
technologies tend to stay, particularly when they are proven and actually
perform well.

And adding to that, just because some tech is new it doesn't mean it's any
good. History is packed with the dead husks of many latest and greatest
technologies that died off.

